# Any NFL Fans Out There?



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Go ahead...flame me.

I'm a Cowboys fan. And 2010 is our year! Stamp Jerry Jones's name on the calendar because we own it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*ignites flamethrower and aims it McAfee's way*


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> *ignites flamethrower and aims it McAfee's way*


I've noticed that the Cowboys are kinda the Stankees of the NFL. Most people either love them or hate them. There aren't many NFL fans who don't have much of an opinion either way.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Nah, I really don't care. I watch the games on Sunday and Monday. I like the Pats and whoever plays the Jets and Dolphins.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe it just FEELS like everyone hate the Cowboys because whenever I say I like them I get looks and/or snorts of derision from fans of other teams. Especially Philly fans...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Only because of the 90s. And it's not like they are that relevant any longer. They choke in December. And if they get into the playoffs, they choke in the divisional game.

One way to handle Philly fans: just say 1960 to them. That shuts them up.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Only because of the 90s. And it's not like they are that relevant any longer. They choke in December. And if they get into the playoffs, they choke in the divisional game.
> 
> One way to handle Philly fans: just say 1960 to them. That shuts them up.


Heh. True enough.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

1960 *clap, clap, clapclapclap* 1960 *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Go ahead...flame me.
> 
> I'm a Cowboys fan. And 2010 is our year! Stamp Jerry Jones's name on the calendar because we own it!


I'm a 'Boys fan from way back. I remember sitting in a gas station as a kid, in a small town in texas, and sipping on a Dr. Pepper while watching Don Merideth try and lead the Cowyboys to glory. Of course it was all in black and white back then, but it still seemed bigger than life.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a BROWNS fan....so things can only look up from here!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I liked the Cowboys of the Staubach era. Then they started that "America's Team" thing like the Braves did in baseball, and pretty much P.O.'ed every American who wasn't a fan and did not consider them to be their team.

Since I'm sort of an Eagles fan now (and that's only if I _have_ to pick an NFL team), I suppose I dislike the Cowboys as much as I do the Giants or Redskins, but really I don't give a darn any more. Football has become so slow and boring that I really don't care. (Oh, how I miss the days of Gale Sayers and Dick Butkus -- and TV announcers who didn't yack your ears off in between the incessant commercial time-outs.)


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

As an Eagles fan...I hate the Cowboys. I think my main reason for hating them is they always seem so smug. Jerry Jones thinks he's a know-it-all. Don't really like any of their players either. I think when they had Aikman/Irvin/Smith they were hated more because they were so good. I think now they're hated more cause of their personalities.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Rye said:


> Aikman/Irvin/Smith they were hated more because they were so good.


I miss those days...

I think that's why so many people dislike the pats now. For a while it looked like they just couldn't be stopped. But no dynasty lasts forever. 

Curious, as a Philly fan, are you glad that McNabb is now a ******* or upset?

I have no love for the Eagles, but I always did like McNabb.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I think that's why so many people dislike the pats now. For a while it looked like they just couldn't be stopped. But no dynasty lasts forever.


*Affixing McAfee's photo to my dartboard*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a Steelers fan. Which means I also like anybody playing against the Browns and the Ravens.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm a Steelers fan. Which means I also like anybody playing against the Browns and the Ravens.


The Steelers have fans?? *ducks*


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> *Affixing McAfee's photo to my dartboard*


Make no mistake, the Pats are still good, but I think they are starting to go ther way of the Cowboys in the late 90's.

BTW - I saw that the Celtics tied up the series.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I like McNabb as a person, and he was no slouch as a player. That being said, I think he was the wrong quarterback for the "West Coast" offense -- or that offense was wrong for him. His greatest weakness is precision in his passing: being able to hit a small optimal target location on short/medium passes. But he was a good leader and could be brilliant in spurts. I think his leadership could be good for the Redskins, but I'm not sure what sort of offense they'll be running and how well they can adapt it to his strengths while avoiding his weaknesses.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> The Steelers have fans?? *ducks*


Didn't you know that "fan" is Pittsburgh code for "lawyer?"

---and _this_ coming from a Dallas fan!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I like McNabb as a person, and he was no slouch as a player. That being said, I think he was the wrong quarterback for the "West Coast" offense -- or that offense was wrong for him. His greatest weakness is precision in his passing: being able to hit a small optimal target location on short/medium passes. But he was a good leader and could be brilliant in spurts. I think his leadership could be good for the Redskins, but I'm not sure what sort of offense they'll be running and how well they can adapt it to his strengths while avoiding his weaknesses.


Agreed. I always thought he was in the wrong system, but he still managed to make it work. I credit the threat of Westbrook for a lot of that. I think Kolb will be good, too, but I'm not sure he's the long term answer for Philly. I think he'll struggle this year.

The team that really scares me in the NFC right now is Green Bay. And the Saints. Brees is scary good.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> BTW - I saw that the Celtics tied up the series.


Not a fan of the NBA.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm a Steelers fan. Which means I also like anybody playing against the Browns and the Ravens.


That works out, because we root for anyone playing against the Steelers or the Ravens as well! 
I notice you guys aren't so proud of big Ben anymore...wonder why.....


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Jen said:


> That works out, because we root for anyone playing against the Steelers or the Ravens as well!
> I notice you guys aren't so proud of big Ben anymore...wonder why.....


Oooooh....that was almost below the belt (no pun intended)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Nah, I really don't care


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> That works out, because we root for anyone playing against the Steelers or the Ravens as well!
> I notice you guys aren't so proud of big Ben anymore...wonder why.....


Well, yeah, there is that. Him having his head up his rear end, I would have been happy if they had traded him. But at least he's not Michael Vick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> The Steelers have fans?? *ducks*


Yep....

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Jen said:


> I'm a BROWNS fan....so things can only look up from here!


Ditto for me!

But since we live in VA now, I also root for the Redskins (except the rare times that they play against the Browns). I love football, and can usually pick one team in any game to cheer for. Except when the Ravens play the Steelers - I want both of them to lose!

Not having a home team here, my kids decided on teams to call their own. DS is a 49ers fan and DD is a Cowboys fan. She hates it when we take delight in seeing the Cowboys get beat by anyone.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Jen said:


> I'm a BROWNS fan....so things can only look up from here!


I used to have a Browns fan for a roommate back in college. It worked out pretty well, since our teams were in different divisions and weren't rivals or anything. But I always felt sort of sorry for him. I remember having to take him home from the bar after John Elway pulled that comeback all those years ago. The Browns had a good team that year.


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been a Saints fan my whole life. I suppose this year will be a test.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

narcisse said:


> I've been a Saints fan my whole life. I suppose this year will be a test.


Now you get to see how the other side lives, and worry about defending that Championship.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Oooooh....that was almost below the belt (no pun intended)


I was just kidding. I work with a Steelers fan that was all about Ben and then suddenly, wasn't! I honestly don't know for sure if he did anything wrong or if some girl just wanted attention. It's fun to tease Steelers fans about it. 


D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> I used to have a Browns fan for a roommate back in college. It worked out pretty well, since our teams were in different divisions and weren't rivals or anything. But I always felt sort of sorry for him. I remember having to take him home from the bar after John Elway pulled that comeback all those years ago. The Browns had a good team that year.


Yeah, people usually do feel sorry for us. But hey, we're used to it - and we only figure we can only go up from here! I'm proud to be a Browns fan - at least no one can call me a fairweather fan!!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Jen said:


> - at least no one can call me a fairweather fan!!


Or a Lions fan.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Or a Lions fan.


I've actually visited those guys forums a few times the past couple of years. Those guys revel in misery. I've never seen fans have more fun
going on about how awful they are.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

SEAHAWKS Rock even if they lose


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I wasn't upset about trading McNabb. After 11 years it was time to move on. He's a very good QB, his major weaknesses are he's not accurate with short passes, and he holds onto the ball too long. Unfortunately, you need both to really run the Eagles system the way it was meant to be run. Kolb will struggle like any young QB would, it's to be expected. I'm also a big Bears fan, and am hoping Cutler rebounds from last year.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a Rams fan...

Yeah...

I miss the Warner years.

David Dalglish


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Rye said:


> I wasn't upset about trading McNabb. After 11 years it was time to move on. He's a very good QB, his major weaknesses are he's not accurate with short passes, and he holds onto the ball too long. Unfortunately, you need both to really run the Eagles system the way it was meant to be run. Kolb will struggle like any young QB would, it's to be expected. I'm also a big Bears fan, and am hoping Cutler rebounds from last year.


I'm expecting the Eagles to take a step backwards for the first part of the upcoming season, then start getting better very fast. I think they are going to playoff contenders in 2011, once all that young talent gels.

The Bears? I haven't been following them. Have they gotten anybody for Cutler to throw to?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The NFL is the only sport I'd really call myself a fan of. I'll casually watch a baseball game every now and then and occasionally order a UFC PPV when there are fighters on the card that I like, but I love watching football. 

I'm a hardcore Ravens fan and I think 2010 is looking like a great year. We had a killer offseason, picking up Boldin and Stallworth and drafting some 1st round caliber talent despite not picking at all in the 1st round.  As for the Cowboys, I don't like them and one of my favorite Ravens games of all time was the last game at Texas Stadium where we ran over the 'Boys for two 70+ yard TDs on consecutive plays to win the game.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

JimJ said:


> The NFL is the only sport I'd really call myself a fan of. I'll casually watch a baseball game every now and then and occasionally order a UFC PPV when there are fighters on the card that I like, but I love watching football.
> 
> I'm a hardcore Ravens fan and I think 2010 is looking like a great year. We had a killer offseason, picking up Boldin and Stallworth and drafting some 1st round caliber talent despite not picking at all in the 1st round. As for the Cowboys, I don't like them and one of my favorite Ravens games of all time was the last game at Texas Stadium where we ran over the 'Boys for two 70+ yard TDs on consecutive plays to win the game.


I almost died of a heart attack that day. Ugh!  Romo goes and gets the game tied up, the offense is gelling and looking good, and the defenses lets that guy run a 70 yard TD. Then Romo and the offense do it again. Tie the game. And oh, look...there goes the D, looking at their shoelaces or something.

Ugh.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Patriots!!! Why? 1. I'm in New England. 2. That's who my husband says we root for. We met in 2001, and won the Superbowl. We married in 2003, and won the Superbowl. He thinks I'm his best good luck charm ever.

I don't know why more women don't like watching football. Maybe it's because their guys don't understand the importance of snuggling during the games...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

My wife is a Pats fan. She was born and raised in Maine.

I'm from Texas.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been a Falcons fan since they came into existence in 1966.  Prior to that it was the Colts with Unitas and the Packers with Starr.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

sandypeach said:


> I have been a Falcons fan since they came into existence in 1966. Prior to that it was the Colts with Unitas and the Packers with Starr.


I really like Matt Ryan. I think he's going to be a major NFL star in a year or two.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Or a Lions fan.


It's been a really strange thing having a team actually WORSE than the Browns. Very novelty for us!! We'll see if it lasts....

I also don't understand why women don't love football. I LOVE it. And I LOVE baseball. Yup, I'm a female freak of nature. I am actually a bigger sports fan than my husband. I finally convinced him that he also loves baseball - because, well - he's going to watch it anyway, so he might as well like it  !


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Cleveland has had good teams in the past, even if they can't get to the Superbowl. 

I'm also a bigger sports fan thn DH.  Football is my favorite sport, then basketball.  We were having a very passionate discussion on football at work once, and one of the men who overheard us was surprised that women could discuss it in such detail. 

The Browns were doing well in the years when I was newly married, so their games were often broadcast in our area. DH always thought something was wrong when I woke him from his Sunday nap by yelling at the TV.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> The Bears? I haven't been following them. Have they gotten anybody for Cutler to throw to?


You know, I'm not really sure. I haven't really been paying attention to the NFL this offseason too much. Usually I do, but I haven't so far this year.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

<---------------------------- nuff said. 

After 43 years of following 'em, I still can't believe it. Actually had season tickets from 1967 until 1999 when we moved from S. La. Who dat!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

MikeD said:


> <---------------------------- nuff said.
> 
> After 43 years of following 'em, I still can't believe it. Actually had season tickets from 1967 until 1999 when we moved from S. La. Who dat!


Congrats! Enjoy it.

I gotta admit, I'm about as happy for Brees and the Saints as it's possible for a non- Saints fan to be. I would rather have seen the Cowboys go to the Super Bowl and bring home another Lombardi, but seeing NO go from the Ain'ts to the Super Bowl Champion Saints was pretty darn thrilling. Drew Brees is amazing.

I loved watching NO dismantle the Patriots last year. That game was like a clinic on how to be a QB in the NFL. Of course, my wife hated it (she's a Pats fan, as I said before), but I thought it was awesome.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

"How About Them Cowboys" back in the day...I still pull for them but then theres the Saints...


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Didn't the Lions defeat the Browns last year? ... and the 'Skins?  

As a recovering Lions fan - 53 straight rebuilding seasons!  Maybe next decade!  I understand the way people gravitate towards the underdog.  It is difficult to expect changes when the owner does not care for the football and people still go to games in droves.

Living near DC, I see how fanatical fans can be for their team.  Not long after moving here, we were watching the local news, and a reporter was in a bar talking about the "red and gold."  Not 10 minutes after that story ended, the newscasters had to come on and ask people to stop calling the station - the reporter had, of course, meant to say "burgundy and gold."  Weak!

I didn't used to mind the Cowboys, but I really dislike Jerry Jones for the way he treated Tom Landry, and how his team is mostly about Jerry Jones' ego, and not really about football so much.  

Now mostly I like to watch games without a favorite team - It was cool for the Saints to finally win.  With their success and the Cards finally getting in, the Lions are officially the worst franchise of all time.

A friend suggested that the Saints getting to the Super Bowl was a sign of the apocalypse.  I reminded him that the real sign would be if the Browns met the Lions in the Super Bowl!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree that it was nice to see the Saints win it all. I was pulling for them as well. As for the Lions, it looks to me like they're improving. It seems like they finally found a young QB that can play. They just drafted a beast on the Defensive Line so they have some nice pieces in place.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

David McAfee said:


> Congrats! Enjoy it.
> 
> I gotta admit, I'm about as happy for Brees and the Saints as it's possible for a non- Saints fan to be. I would rather have seen the Cowboys go to the Super Bowl and bring home another Lombardi, but seeing NO go from the Ain'ts to the Super Bowl Champion Saints was pretty darn thrilling. Drew Brees is amazing.


Me too. Since the Browns aren't likely to win....I was happier that the Saints did versus anyone else. Congrats is right!! Love it.



tdmsu said:


> Didn't the Lions defeat the Browns last year? ... and the 'Skins?


Probably. But your record was somehow worse than ours. Quite an accomplishment, congratulations !


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

vermontcathy said:


> Patriots!!! Why? 1. I'm in New England. 2. That's who my husband says we root for. We met in 2001, and won the Superbowl. We married in 2003, and won the Superbowl. He thinks I'm his best good luck charm ever.
> 
> I don't know why more women don't like watching football. Maybe it's because their guys don't understand the importance of snuggling during the games...


You rock, Cathy!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> My wife is a Pats fan.


I always knew I liked Heather!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> I always knew I liked Heather!


I'm kinda fond of her, myself, despite her poor taste in NFL teams.


----------

